# 60X Custom Strings offers Breast Cancer T-Shirts



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

*60X Custom Strings supports the fight against Breast Cancer. We are offering 2 different t-shirt designs in which we will be donating the proceeds from all the shirt sales to the American Cancer Society. While Breast Cancer may not be what effects everyone, it is what hits us closest to home. By donating the proceeds of the shirts to the American Cancer Society you are supporting all kinds of Cancer Research! Our 2 shirt option sayings are "Shooter For Hooters" or Bulleyes For Boobies"; the fronts on both of the shirts are the same & say Archers for a Cure with the 60x logo. The shirts are available in sizes SM - 3x & cost $20. Our goal was to encorporate something we love (archery) with the disease that has taken our loved ones. Lets keep fighting for a cure! *


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## Penn-man (Aug 28, 2011)

Kewl!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Awesome thing your doing for cancer research. I applaud you. Both my parents passed due to this dreadful disease. The tattoo shop I go to is doing breast cancer ribbon tattoos for $25. I've got an appointment for one the 15th. 
Now, how does a person go about ordering a t-shirt? :noidea:


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

DeeS said:


> Awesome thing your doing for cancer research. I applaud you. Both my parents passed due to this dreadful disease. The tattoo shop I go to is doing breast cancer ribbon tattoos for $25. I've got an appointment for one the 15th.
> Now, how does a person go about ordering a t-shirt? :noidea:


Just pm with ur size, address an design/saying u would like! Also let me know if u r paying bY money order or pay al!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Donate $20 to help fight this disease. Get a awesome tshirt. Come on everyone.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Money is going towards a good cause here guys


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Will pm you in a minute. Great cause and I love both designs.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Mine will be here soon.


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

to the top


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

TTt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

To the top.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

TTt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Get your shirt to help fight breast cancer.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump for 60x.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

You can also check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings 
for great deals.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Mrs60X (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back Up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Are they still available? :noidea:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Just got mine in.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bought my kids some. great shirt!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

They wear these shirts alot to school. Principal even likes them.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

bump


----------

